
The haunting surrealism of Victor Brauner - howrude
https://dangerousminds.net/comments/the_haunting_surrealism_of_victor_brauner
======
yantrams
I was gonna comment on how some of the works appear to have been inspired by
those of Max Ernst but seeing how they are contemporaries, it could've been
the other way for all we know. Thanks for the share.

~~~
codingdave
The entire surrealist movement knew each other, at least in its early days.
They absolutely worked off each other's ideas. I think that Ernst and Tanguy
match up together well, but also look at the works of Kay Sage and Dorothea
Tanning (their wives, btw, which is likely why themes were shared amongst
those four quite strongly), and you'll see how far some of the visual themes
were shared. I always liked Tanning's work in particular because she used the
surrealist themes as a starting point, but really took it her own directions,
producing a large body of work over the years, including paintings, furniture,
crafts, and writing.

Overall, the surrealist movement was an interesting moment in time, but if you
like it, I recommend looking at the later works that came from the artists
involved with that movement.

~~~
yantrams
Will explore them. Thank you for the suggestions. I was heavily into Futurism
and Dadaism during one of those phases back in college and devoured the works
of Tzara, Schwitters, Russolo, Ball, Duchamp, Ernst etc. Those manifestoes
still give me goosebumps. Fascinating times they were.

~~~
grasshopperpurp
A couple of my favorites from the period are Paul Klee and Wassily Kandinsky -
vibrant period for literature, as well.

~~~
codingdave
Those were the favs of my main art professor, too. He was really into lines,
and they both do great ones. Although it is possible that you need to be quite
the art geek to be opinionated about awesome lines vs. just plain old lines.

~~~
grasshopperpurp
That's really cool! My background is in lit, but I had the good luck of
falling for a talented artist (whose specialty happens to be line work). I've
learned a lot from her over the years but still not enough to be very
opinionated about the quality of lines. Klee and Kandinsky just pop off the
page to me. When I look at their pieces that best resonate with me, it's like
looking at a small section of nature and understanding how full of live it is
- and how much is going on that you can't see. I'm guessing a lot of people
have similar experiences with different artists, and I love reading/hearing
glowing reactions to artists I "don't get," because I usually learn a lot
about both the artist and the writer/speaker.

